# Reliance Gsm Sucks blood....!! !



## anish_sha (Sep 22, 2011)

Took a new connection when i reached here in mumbai, Got it recharged with 99 rupees recharge for gprs to use it my phone to check mail and messenger, also recharged with 400 rupees which fetch me some 372 or so TT and some promo of 28.. today morning when i woke up my balance is RS.0.06, called up the CC where none knows even english( Pity on the billion dollar company) , After 15 minutes of long wait they picked up and told be online to check up the details , another long 10 minutes with their bull Shi** music on background... and he came up with conclusion u have used up all ur 3GB and it exceeded... i was like.. WTF...Just checking mail and using messenger , 3GB data in 1 week....gr8 findings..... i used DoCoMo back home and used to recharge for 48 bucks for 2gb and never couldnt cross 1 gb mark by 1 month.... all my 274 bucks gone in a flash...bloody sucke*s..

just wanna switch over from this bull Shi** network... how many days it will take to get the MNP done guys?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 22, 2011)

Takes about 1 week here. I have never faced this problem using Reliance 2G Sim.


----------



## anish_sha (Sep 22, 2011)

will there be any use if i go to R-webworld?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 22, 2011)

You can try. Usually they will come up with some excuse and will try their best not to refund the money. Same thing happened with my Docomo Sim and they said that I was downloading games from xhamster.com...wtf...?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 22, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> and they said that I was downloading games from xhamster.com...wtf...?



ohh man, i can't stop laughing!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2011)

@OP- Its real sad, but i am also using Reliance since long and never faced any such problems. I' suggest you go to reliance web world.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 22, 2011)

I've had horrible experiences with two Reliance GSM numbers I took in Kerala. At the moment I'm using Idea post paid but I might switch to something that has better Internet plans. Airtel had a good 2 GB plan for me but theres not enough coverage where I live  .


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah they have increased their callrates too..
and this problem is common.. when i get a recharge done of rs 100 or more.. same things happen to me.. Reliance GSM is very cheap i must say..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, reliance gives unlimited @ 101 rc with speeds of 25~KB/s, thats fine IMO 
The rates have been increased by all the service providers. AFAIK in reliance, it dose not implies on old customers, but contrary to it, one of my frnd's rate increased 
Overall, its the most money saver service provider in india IMHO, although its network sucks a big time


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 23, 2011)

i have a reliance sim lying around since months. switched to airtel. their GPRS/EDGE speed was around 20kbps but since january 2011, speed have came down to 3-5kbps & gets disconnected all the time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm using airtel gprs from those days, when edge didnt existed and i got speeds of 6KB/s, which was best at that moment  After edge was started airtel was again a leader in it and i have got avg speeds of 25KB/s and always greater than that, *best in pune @ 29KB/s*, *then b'lore around 27KB/s*. But since last yr it is sucking big time giving speeds around 10 or so  Docomo has got real VFM gprs plans with decent speed. But i'm satisfied with my reliance gsm giving speeds around 20 to 25 KB/s  But i again say, *wireless services are totally area dependent*. In my home town, reliance gives speeds of 2-3KB/s


----------

